# Phyllomedusa Bicolor Skin Lesion



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I know this is not a dart but I am sure someone on here can help out. I recently noticed my Bicolor has formed a lesion on his back. I wanted to know if this is a parasite or some kind of fungal infection. Is it possible for frogs to get ringworm? Any advice on what this is and proper treatment would be a huge help. His viv is very simple. Just some sterilized branches, water bowl, and a foam bottom. He eats fine still and seems to be unaffected by this, so i would like to catch it early before it gets worse. 

















This is my favorite frog so any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
James


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I would shoot Dr Frye an email, I suspect he will recommend treatment with silver sulfadiazene.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Tony thanks for the referral do you by any chance have Dr. Frye's email?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

You can also try Dr. Kevin Wright for long distance frog care.
[email protected]
Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I think a treatment course of Baytril would be helpful too.


----------

